
Pseudoscience and Covid-19 – we’ve had enough already - magoghm
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01266-z
======
sjtindell
Lately I’ve been thinking about the other side of this, the faith one must
have to trust science. Most people will never crack a textbook for real, let
alone do the experiments themselves. There are so many people I know who look
at an anti-vaxxer and say “how could they be so dumb” but they themselves know
nothing except what they parrot. Not to say an anti-vaxxer is correct. It’s
just that so many people on the side of science only believe because everyone
else does, because it’s just “so obvious” and I can see how someone would lose
their way if they didn’t have that faith.

~~~
sunstone
Science progresses one funeral at a time.

------
birdyrooster
Maybe we should consider further criticizing any institution which normalizes
magical thinking.

~~~
netsharc
Sigh, freedom of religion seems like freedom to believe in unscientific
bullshit, isn't it.

I wonder what obscure technical solutions exist just because someone has to
obey their magical sky fairy... There are ovens with Sabbath buttons, but that
doesn't seem obscure enough.

